# Holiday Inn Brentwood Meet (Junc 28 M25) - to EvenTT 07



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Now the time and place for the Annual Event is confirmed. Sunday 1st March.

We will be meeting up at the Holiday inn, Brentwood Junc 28 M25 at 7am, leaving no later than 7.10. Then to cruising up to Donnington stopping off to pick up various mini cruises along the way.

http://www.ichotelsgroup.com/h/d/hi/1/e ... tion/BRDWD

As some people from parts of Kent will go through the tunnel on route. You are welcome to join with us.

You can order your tickets from The TTOC Shop...Also you don't have to be a member to attend(Just it's cheaper if you are) Please order your tickets ASAP and post on this thread if you wish to join our cruise. So i can add you to the list.

P.S. Any Newbies that wish to come. But like me, last year were worried about not knowing anyone. Don't worry you will be made very welcome and are welcome to hang with us for the day. Besides we don't get out much so we enjoy meeting new people. Or you can go off and do your own thing. It's up to you!!

People meeting at Holiday Inn Brentwood. 
Chris - Renton72 
Tony - BAMTT
Micheal and Ester - L17 MRL


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

What about Donners ? or is he under the thumb/madly in love :lol:

Er Chris you will have PM in a mo


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Anymore taker?


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> What about Donners ? or is he under the thumb/madly in love :lol:


Tony,

Donners has a new motor mate, he chopped in his TT and is now is 'other marques' You will see his new car at the next LEEK meet, or he will be along to tell you what he has purchased. :wink:

Chris


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Come on Anthony we are waiting


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Think i will bring the Scooby the cruise is one of the best bits


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

id only bring the sccoby if you can park with the TT's mate. As you know there have been problems with security in the past. We have had problems with pikeys on a site of ours in Essex, and when i spoke to the baliff that removed them there, he was up at donnington removing a load.

Just bear this in mind.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

renton72 said:


> id only bring the sccoby if you can park with the TT's mate. As you know there have been problems with security in the past. We have had problems with pikeys on a site of ours in Essex, and when i spoke to the baliff that removed them there, he was up at donnington removing a load.
> 
> Just bear this in mind.


Nutts said we are all in a fenced off area 8) and I've got V-Power POI's in my Tom Tom :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Right finally been able to sit down and sort out a date

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 553#980553


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Please  Are you able to come to the National John ?


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

So to recap then guys, theres myself, Tony, Micheal and Ester meeting 7.00 am Holiday Inn. Though there would be more.

RayRush1 ?????????? - will you be joining us mate?

See you bright and early Sunday morning guys!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

renton72 said:


> So to recap then guys, theres myself, Tony, Micheal and Ester meeting 7.00 am Holiday Inn. Though there would be more.
> 
> See you bright and early Sunday morning guys!


See you Sunday Chris, lets hope we have a break in the weather  and the M1 stays open :?


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> See you Sunday Chris, lets hope we have a break in the weather  and the M1 stays open :?


Is the M1 supposed to be shut if the weathers bad then? TomTom on divert :lol:

Lets hope and pray the weather holds out! See you sunday!

Can you pm your mobile numer and ill send you mine.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

renton72 said:


> So to recap then guys, theres myself, Tony, Micheal and Ester meeting 7.00 am Holiday Inn. Though there would be more.
> 
> See you bright and early Sunday morning guys!


I am still a maybe...i'll know by saturday night. I have so much work on at the moment and might have to work on sundy .


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

a18eem said:


> I am still a maybe...i'll know by saturday night. I have so much work on at the moment and might have to work on sundy .


Arif,

Be good if you can make it. Can you post on this thread Saturday i will check before i leave Sunday to know whether to wait for you.

Cheers

Chris

PS dont forget your dallas hat!


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Ray,

Are you still meeting us at the Holiday Inn?

Cheers

Chris


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Have you guys seen this post regarding the M1 J10

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... c&start=24

Not sure what route you were intending to take.

M1 Junction 10 bridge demolition closure
28 June 2007: The M1 at Junction 10 is set for closure this weekend for a bridge demolition.
Drivers planning to travel to the North, or south to London, using the M1 this weekend are advised to avoid the motorway at Junction 10, as it will be subject to a full 18−hour closure between June 30th and July 1st.


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

NormStrm said:


> Have you guys seen this post regarding the M1 J10
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... c&start=24
> 
> ...


Norm,

Thanks for pointing that out i hadnt seen the post. We will plan our route around Juntion 10.

Thanks Again.

Chris


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Thanks Norm

Chris, Ryan, what do you think ? get off at J9 on the M1 then up to J11 using the A5 ?....not really my part of the owrld

Tony


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> Thanks Norm
> 
> Chris, Ryan, what do you think ? get off at J9 on the M1 then up to J11 using the A5 ?....not really my part of the owrld
> 
> Tony


Sounds like a plan, i was just trawling the map sites to see if any let you avoid parts of a route.

We could come off at 10 and follow my TomTom! :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

renton72 said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Norm
> ...


True would give me a chance to fill up :lol:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> True would give me a chance to fill up :lol:


I was going to fill up on Saturday but i still have half a tank, thats probably more of a range than your car full up isnt it (approx 160 miles)  

I must remember to update speed cameras and also put the shell garages in as a POI.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

renton72 said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > True would give me a chance to fill up :lol:
> ...


Good shout, there is a Shell station on the way back to the M1 at J11, I had my cheapest week in petrol last week @ Â£85


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> Good shout, there is a Shell station on the way back to the M1 at J11, I had my cheapest week in petrol last week @ Â£85


 :lol: Thats not too bad, was you off work all week? :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

renton72 said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Good shout, there is a Shell station on the way back to the M1 at J11, I had my cheapest week in petrol last week @ Â£85
> ...


I didn't drive it on the w/e :lol:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Guys - I'm bailing. Got a fair bit on at the moment and I think the weather will be [smiley=thumbsdown.gif] . But off to Spain on Tuesday 

Hope you have a good time and see you at the next LEEK & Ace Cafe meet.

Blackers - apologies mate, head on to the Volunteer without me.
ChrisB72 - sorry - PM Chris Renton72 for his mobile number and you can align with him.
Chris/Tony - see you at the next LEEK meet.

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Nando said:


> Guys - I'm bailing. Got a fair bit on at the moment and I think the weather will be [smiley=thumbsdown.gif] . But off to Spain on Tuesday
> 
> Hope you have a good time and see you at the next LEEK & Ace Cafe meet.
> 
> ...


Ok mate. Im off to Spain on Thursday so i may see you there! :lol:

See you at the next LEEK meet.

Cheers

Chris


----------

